

Ask HN: Most helpful thing your Angel/VC does? - hurricane

Would like to hear the things you found most helpful from your Angels and VCs, the more specific the better. With the amount of funding going into YC and other early stage companies, rather than just writing a check and getting out of your way what set certain investors apart? Can be behaviors, scenarios, etc.
======
solost
I think there are two things our investors provided that were unobtainable
before they came on board.

1\. Access to their networks. If we need something or someone and it or they
did not exist inside of our existing network we have been able to use our
investors to help us acquire the thing or person we needed much more rapidly
than if we had not had them. This led us to being able to execute and or scale
much more quickly than we might ordinarily have had.

2\. An additional sounding board of experience to help us avoid most of the
common pitfalls many start up businesses make when they just don't know any
better. Sometime you have to learn from experience, however the more negatives
we avoided by taking lessons from others and by evaluating the advice of our
advisors the quicker we were able to succeed in our market place.

Our investors provided a lot of other benefits both tangible and intangible
but at the end of the day we probably could have done without their money,
however I am not sure we could have done without their advice, contacts, and
resources.

------
sojourn
I think the best investors are the ones who always have their portfolio
companies in mind when interacting with anyone in the industry. Whether it is
someone that can be a distribution partner, customer, or employee.

The small things go a long way. Sending emails on news from competitors,
checking in by phone a couple times a month, and connecting CEOs with other
CEOs that they have invested in and can learn from is key. Given them some
angels/VCs are funding dozens of companies, the ones that can remember your
engineer's names really says something.

Lastly, it is all about chemistry. Every VC has its mix of partners, some
better than others, You want to find someone who really believes in you, the
team, and the vision, and work alongside you rather than trying to get a few
percentage points more. A good indicator of time that they can spend with you
is the number of board sets they occupy as well. If someone is currently on 8
boards, chances are that their mind is in quite a few places at once.

